# Fox clutch and flywheel interchange for Quantum 4 cylinder cars???



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

So, I know the transmissions bolt up the same, but from what I gather the Fox uses a different flywheel, clutch and pressure plate. 

I've got a 1982 Quantum TD, and want to install a new clutch when I rebuild my engine. I've found a variety of different options in terms of brands, but it looks like the OEM clutch disc is only 200mm (for both Dasher and Quantum 1.6 and 1.7 liter cars), whereas the later 1.8 cars used a 210mm disc.

I'd like to pop on a larger disc, and am contemplating putting a Fox setup in there to save on cost. It's also 210 mm, but I've never touched a Fox in my life, and have yet to drop the trans on this car. So, I can't tell if it will bolt up the same. The Fox kit is DRASTICALLY cheaper than the Quantum kit for some reason. I can find a Fox flywheel all day long for cheap, but I'll only buy the clutch kit if I know it will work.

Does anyone know if I can simply bolt up a Fox pressure plate and disc to my current 1.6TD 200mm flywheel, or do I need a Fox flywheel to make this work?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Let me check the parts pile and see what I can come up with...


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> Let me check the parts pile and see what I can come up with...


Schweet


----------

